# Is there too much flow?



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I've had a tank for a few years now but I'm looking to plant it and as such upgrade some components.
I've been considering buying a used Marineland Biowheel 350, but my tank is 20gal, standard length. Is there such a thing as too much flow? Especially for plants? Fish in there at the moment are dwarf rainbows, a gourami, and a flying fox.

Thanks


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

due to HoBs being a rather turbulent type of filtration, i would recommend something weaker, most people aim between 5-10x turn over on a planted tank, you are at 17.5. However, if you muffle the output, like coarse sponge, you remove the turbulence and maintain the higher flow rate. also many HoB filters have options to turn down the flow, so if you can, start by turning down the flow and see how turbulent it is. last recommendation would be to ditch the wheel, in a planted tank they clog up in no time, and the extra area for biofiltering isn't needed unless you really overstock your tanks.

I generally use 10-15x flow on my tanks and play with the outtake so i can limit the turbulence in the tank


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the help. You have me more than I asked for.


----------

